# Plush coat puppy or long coat?



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

I haven't been on the forum in ages, as my beloved T-Bone passed away over a year ago. I've missed him so much, and talked about him literally everyday. My family and I recently purchased a home on 36 fenced acres, and decided to surprise me by deciding we should get a GSD pup. I named him Brutus, and he is just shy of 7 weeks old. His mother had a short stock coat, his father had a very plush and dense coat, His adult sibling has a coat much like the father. Owner of adult sibling told me she had puppy fur almost exactly like Brutus, and she didn't turn out to be a coatie. I don't know about him though, he is SO FLUFFY and has hair between his toes. The insides of his ears aren't any harrier than my short coated GSD was, though, and his legs don't have long hair. So, any guesses on adult coat type? I would really prefer a nice thick plush coat (even like the white GSD on the forum logo) and not a tufted, feathery dog, but however he turns out I will love him! Thanks in advance 

I am linking to the public photobucket album, as I cannot resize the photos for some reason. 

DotsNSpots's Library | Photobucket


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Definitely "fluffier" than my pup was. I'd guess he'll have a longer coat.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks! Do you think it'll be really long or more typical medium/dense? He hasn't even started losing puppy coat yet, maybe it's still too early to really be sure lol


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Seems to have the same fluff my Shepherd Chase has. He will be a plush Chase seems to be shortening as he is getting older tho


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Seems to have the same fluff my Shepherd Chase has. He will be a plush Chase seems to be shortening as he is getting older tho


Thank you!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks about the same as my girl at at that age. Both parents had long stock coats so she is growing her coat longer as she gets older. She is only 18 weeks now but I can see the longer hair growing on her back. It really is hard to tell on a small puppy but I would expect a long stock coat at least.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

I don't have any experience with long coats except a wolf dog but I have had plush coats. So FWIW, I'm kind of thinking its more of a long coat. Even as puppies my plush coats were not quite as fluffy and their fur was much more dense. Of course when they grew up it was really dense. Almost like they had a double undercoat.


----------



## TerryA (Jul 15, 2015)

However he turns out, he sure is gorgeous!! I'm hoping to find a coated shepherd puppy next year. Either a plush coat or a long-coat. Thanks for sharing him.


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone! He's precious however he turns out. None of his relatives (uncles, adult siblings, grandparents, etc) had truly long coats and one was fluffy who shed it all off except for a big mane around his neck lol! Maybe he will be the first true long stock in family! He has so much for but it's short on his face, he doesn't have a line/part on his muzzle, etc. really the backs on his ears aren't that hairy either. It'll be fun to see how he turns out


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you have a pic of his parents?


----------



## T-Bone'sMamma (Mar 3, 2012)

Chasegsdlove said:


> Do you have a pic of his parents?


Yes  Mobile Uploads Story by DotsNSpots | Photobucket 

His parents and sister are labeled, the digging dog is his full brother (if you look at his shoulders you can see him shedding off that coat) and the dog in the spiked collar is his uncle


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

Only saw 2 pics


----------



## Chasegsdlove (Sep 16, 2015)

When his ears come up he may have fur on his ears and by the way this is a different picture of Chase's dad with the plush fur


----------

